

Study finds median wealth for single black women at $5 - mcantelon
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/10068/1041225-28.stm

======
darien
Are they counting welfare and government subsidies as income? I think not.

------
julius_geezer
I would be surprised if this result holds up on review.

